# Cancel 'burn' in Vista Explorer



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I carelessly attempted to burn too much info onto a DVD, using Vista Explorer.
Vista popped a warning that this could not be done and stopped the process. leaving the files waiting to be burned.
Now I keep getting pop-ups saying that files are waiting to be burned. Of course, I cant burn these, as the folder is too large.
How can I remove these files from the processing queue? :huh:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Wildie said:


> I carelessly attempted to burn too much info onto a DVD, using Vista Explorer.
> Vista popped a warning that this could not be done and stopped the process. leaving the files waiting to be burned.
> Now I keep getting pop-ups saying that files are waiting to be burned. Of course, I cant burn these, as the folder is too large.
> How can I remove these files from the processing queue? :huh:


 As I couldn't find a solution to this problem, I was forced to over-write my C drive using an Acronis backup that I had made a few months ealier. Cleared the problem, but my updates were stale and some programs had to be re-installed.
Took a week to get it back to normal.

I find it hard to believe that cancelling a incomplete burn, is such a problem.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't remember how it works in Vista, have WIN7 now
But normally you can open a window & delete the files


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I can't remember how it works in Vista, have WIN7 now
> But normally you can open a window & delete the files


 Thank you for your reply, Dave. 

I tried this! The files to be burned were copied to a place under DESKTOP (user-user ???) and I wasn't allowed to delete these, for some reason.
I assume that the Vista burn program has control of these and the files cannot touched by anything other than Explorer's burn function.
I have been searching the web for an answer and have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, I using Roxio to burn the files....so was able to delete them using Roxio


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Ah, I using Roxio to burn the files....so was able to delete them using Roxio


 I have a couple of similar programs, but as I just wanted to copy some backup files onto a DVD, decided to drag the files over in Explorer.
Big mistake! I'll think twice about using Explorers burn feature, in the future!

thanks for your reply!
Bill


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

AUTOMATE! I was notified by email that you posted but I can't see your post!
Can you re-post, as I would like to hear what you say!
Thanks!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Wildie said:


> AUTOMATE! I was notified by email that you posted but I can't see your post!
> Can you re-post, as I would like to hear what you say!
> Thanks!


Sorry...he was just a spammer & was banned


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Sorry...he was just a spammer & was banned


 And here I thought that someone would have a 'magical' solution.
Fortunately, my solution worked!

Thanks Dave!


----------

